# Lure Coursing!



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm spamming up the whole dang internet with this, but it was so much fun... 

Squash is signed up for a lure coursing class, and today the outdoor field where it will be held had a little grand opening celebration with demos and other activities. I decided to go check the place out to see it and just get a feel for how they were going to run it before the first day of class.

He had a BLAST. It was such a distracting environment that a lot of the dogs weren't interested or lost interest in the lure partway, but once he realized what was going on he didn't think about anything else! In fact, at the last corner he biffed the turn, crashed under that orange temporary fencing (which was just splitting the larger, completely fenced area into smaller areas for different demos, he didn't end up with access to the road or anything like that) and then turned around and jumped right back over it to finish! (Which is why I look horrified, start to go get him, and then realize I don't have to.)

I'm super excited for the class because it will take up the whole area so they can do longer and varied courses and obviously there won't be so much going on. I love that they got the kind of equipment where they can control the speed so the starts and run can be really gentle, but increase speed for faster/bigger dogs. 

Anyway, here we are!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They had a lure coursing event at a local wine festival (well it was that and other animal stuff too). BB loved it. I just wish there was some classes or practice near by. I would really love to do AKC's coursing ability with her.

Looks like Squash had a lot of fun.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Fun!!! I was signed up for an event here but it was canceled. My girls have a strong prey drive and I think they'd absolutely love it.

Chaos, does AKC allow dogs to do it that aren't sighthounds?? I seem to remember seeing that only sighthounds were accepted in AKC lure coursing.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Lure coursing is awesome, according to Leann. I didn't think she'd be into it - I was so wrong! I can't wait to take Pebbs. The nearest one is 90 minutes away, but I hope to be going in the next couple of weeks.

What were they using on the line in your video? Ours just used a plastic shopping bag.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

They started out with some wide ribbon, then when it got a bit abused they added an empty poop bag tied to the line.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Chaos, does AKC allow dogs to do it that aren't sighthounds?? I seem to remember seeing that only sighthounds were accepted in AKC lure coursing.


The AKC has a Coursing Ability test and that allows all breeds (and canine partners). Their regular coursing/ open field coursing only allows sighthounds.

http://classic.akc.org/events/coursing_ability_test/index.cfm


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

Las Vegas, NV doesn't have ANY lure coursing events...ever...but when one finally came to town, they invited me because it was all "all breed" lure event and when I signed up they told me that my borzoi wasn't allowed. Every dog breed except for sighthounds could run. It was so sad. (((
But this looks awesome! Thanks for sharing. )


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like fun!

I took Kit lure coursing once. She had a blast, which wasn't very surprising. What I found hilarious was her style of chase. All the sighthounds were trying to catch the lure, then attacking it until they were satisfied that it was "killed". Kit was absolutely interested in chasing it, but not so interested in catching it - only controlling its movements. She was practically anticipating its next move as it bumped along the ground. When it stopped, she immediately lost interest - having successfully controlled the movement, she felt her job was done. Such a good little border collie.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure what Jubel would do with the chance to try lure coursing but I'd sure like to see it. Squashy looks like he had a blast.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love lure coursing! It is so much fun!!! I used to take my two Afghans to one here in Ohio every Sunday for fun.  I am glad to see you all had a great time! Can you do this on a weekly basis where you are? It is a great form of physical and mental exercise too.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> I love lure coursing! It is so much fun!!! I used to take my two Afghans to one here in Ohio every Sunday for fun.  I am glad to see you all had a great time! Can you do this on a weekly basis where you are? It is a great form of physical and mental exercise too.


Yes they have a class (really more like an introduction and practice, I think) that meets weekly that you sign up for in 3 week blocks. We're signed up for one that starts this Saturday, and if it keeps his interest I'll do it at least on and off until the snow flies.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Dezzoi said:


> Las Vegas, NV doesn't have ANY lure coursing events...ever...but when one finally came to town, they invited me because it was all "all breed" lure event and when I signed up they told me that my borzoi wasn't allowed. Every dog breed except for sighthounds could run. It was so sad. (((
> But this looks awesome! Thanks for sharing. )


That doesn't make any sense. Lure coursing was made for sighthounds. Borzoi is a beautiful breed btw.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Dezzoi, are there ever JRT fun days anywhere near you? I've found the JRT people to be wonderful.. We went to a trial in PA last year, and I took a cocker (with permission). They can be odd about having the 'wrong' breed even on the grounds without permission.. They let Smudge course 3 times between entered dogs at the trial. 

Mine have gotten to course multiple times as well as race and do gtg thanks to their fun days. Might not be any nearby, but another club to check out..


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Dezzoi said:


> Las Vegas, NV doesn't have ANY lure coursing events...ever...


Open-field coursing with sighthounds is still very popular in NV. You need the available open terrain - and the available jackrabbits - to do open-field coursing which lets out large swaths of the country that don't have those things. That was one of the impetuses for lure coursing - you can set up a course just about anywhere. Maybe why lure-coursing isn't as popular in NV.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Here are some pictures from today, I just had my wee point and shoot so they're not awesome. We signed up for a CAT in October so hopefully I'll have my better camera back by then...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is just so much fun! I think Squash is smiling in that third picture!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

dezzoi said:


> Las Vegas, NV doesn't have ANY lure coursing events...ever...but when one finally came to town, they invited me because it was all "all breed" lure event and when I signed up they told me that my borzoi wasn't allowed. Every dog breed except for sighthounds could run. It was so sad. (((
> But this looks awesome! Thanks for sharing. )


Most likely because it was a CAT test. Since sighthounds can do regular lure coursing in AKC, the CAT is reserved for all breeds that are not sighthounds.... if that makes sense. 




sassafras said:


> Here are some pictures from today, I just had my wee point and shoot so they're not awesome. *We signed up for a CAT in October *so hopefully I'll have my better camera back by then...


OO oo oo are you going to the CAT in Ramsey? If so... we'll see you there!

I love lurecoursing.... love love love it! Here's Kaylee running a course that was meant for sighthounds. We went to a LC trial and afterwards they let dogs of any breed do practice runs. Which, by the way, is another excellent opportunity to run non-sighthound breeds if the club allows it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVXDvEnvFyM&feature=plcp


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

sizzledog said:


> OO oo oo are you going to the CAT in Ramsey? If so... we'll see you there!


Yes, that's the one! I only knew about it because of you, so I'll be glad to see you there!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Yes, that's the one! I only knew about it because of you, so I'll be glad to see you there!


YAY!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I really love the beginning when he was just getting interested in it. xD
Like 'O-O It's alive... GET IT'


----------

